# Cheezer32



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Site says free shipping. I went through the check out and it seemed legit. However, I don't know how he can make any money. It'd cost that much just to ship one inner cover.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

BooneCtyBeek said:


> Site says free shipping. I went through the check out and it seemed legit. However, I don't know how he can make any money. It'd cost that much just to ship one inner cover.


Buy it and find out Cheeze is legit


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

its good stuff. I have bought most of my new woodenware from him.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Great equipment and a great guy. I highly recommend him.


----------



## 2Tall (Apr 18, 2010)

Great person to do business with , shipping was free on last few orders.
Justin has very good customer service.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Believe you all! Just wondering how he makes any money!


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

good guy to deal with, made my items to order shipped quickly, ill definitely do business with him again.

Gus Mitchell


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dont get a big head Justin.. but this kid is the real deal . I dont know how he makes money based on what i pay for wood . And he meets me half way ,,,beyond cool . He hooked me up when i really needed help . Its great to have dealings with honest ppl that make a great product and have very good bees . His type of screen bottom board should be on here , its just plain better .


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Just ordered 2 unassembled 10 frame deeps....great price!!!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I am building my first hive. It is cheaper only because I found the wood. If I had to buy it I might as well order from him and let him do the work. Sure hope he is making something out of it. I suppose if you had a deal with a saw mill for mill ends and such. Good for him and good for everyone else if so.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

woodguyrob said:


> Just ordered 2 unassembled 10 frame deeps....great price!!!


Ordered 11/19 just received them today 11/23...fed ex. They look good won't have a chance to put them together for a few days.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Ordered 6 med supers, just to make sure the ones I'm building match up. I know I had the measurements but I never even saw a hive close up so I just wanted to be sure everything was right before my bees showed up. Also didn't feel right about just ordering one box so I ordered basicly a full hive with 2 supers.
Anyhow ordered Monday and they arived today(wed). Great delivery time and nice looking pieces imo.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I placed an order just a few days ago and they arrived today - FedEx. Gee whiz, cheezer! I expected coach not business class, but thanks. (FedEx guy must've been in a hurry. He put the box on the porch, rang the doorbell and left.)

Other reviewers are right. Great workmanship, solid equipment (I ordered 5 screened bb's and 5 IC's). BTW, the IC's came with just one notch, rather than the two as shown in the pics but I am not sure it makes that much of a difference. I could always cut out the other notch, I suppose. Anyone here have an opinion on whether I should do that?

Thanks, Cheezer. Great job.

-James Wagner


----------



## Examiner (May 2, 2012)

Anybody know if Cheezer is still in business??? I checked his website and it's disabled. We really like his finger joiner machine and would like to have one. Anyone know how to contacts him or does anyone have one of his machines that we could see??? Thanks, Linda


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Linda , Justin has fallen off my radar. I like the guy, the box's and his bees, sadly i have no clue whats up. He told me his biz was sold to his Uncle and he was just going to do bees. I really hope the orders were filled or every body got their money back.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

There was a big controversy here about orders that went unfilled. I believe that he sold the business to someone else, who (if I recall) was making good on some (or all) of the commitments that Justin took on. There maybe a thread here is give the exact details. What I'm posting is just a vague memory. 

I did buy some of his boxes and I really like his stuff. Too bad its no longer available.


----------



## Examiner (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, guys...


----------

